# EYE OF THE BURNING MAN (Mick Callahan Novel #2)



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Harry. 

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

All three Mick Callahan novels are on Kindle. I'm 100 pages into a fourth, and will be announcing publication this fall after some other projects. The series can be read out of order, but they were written Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man, and third One of the Wicked. Expect the fourth to be out in January of 2011.

Try a sample, you'll like ol' Mick.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The fourth Mick Callahan novel is officially at the halfway mark as of last night. This was the second after Memorial Day.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20"

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Come on, all three novels for a bit over ten bucks, right?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Eye of the Burning Man" was the second Mick Callahan thriller, after "Memorial Day," before "One of the Wicked." They can be read out of order, but the story continues sequentially on into the one I'm working on now. Thanks for checking these out, the recent sales on the series show this board has real impact.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Harry's a great writer, folks. You won't be sorry you tried him.

Scott


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Eye of the Burning Man" was the second Mick Callahan novel, after "Memorial Day," before "One of the Wicked." They can be read out of order, but the story continues sequentially on into the one I'm working on now. Thanks for checking these out, the recent sales on the series show this board has real impact.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Eye of the Burning Man" $3.99 today, is perhaps the least known in the series. It was the second Mick Callahan novel, after "Memorial Day," before "One of the Wicked." They can be read out of order, but the story continues sequentially on into the one I'm working on now. Thanks for checking these out, the recent sales on the series show this board has real impact.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

« on: August 14, 2010, 06:51:02 AM » Quote Modify Remove

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Eye of the Burning Man" $2.99 today was the second Mick Callahan novel, after "Memorial Day," before "One of the Wicked." They can be read out of order, but the story continues sequentially on into the one I'm working on now. Thanks for checking these out, the recent sales on the series show this board has real impact.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Eye of the Burning Man" was the second Mick Callahan thriller, after "Memorial Day," before "One of the Wicked." They can be read out of order, but the story continues sequentially on into the one I'm working on now. Thanks for checking these out, the recent sales on the series show this board has real impact.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Eye of the Burning Man" $2.99 today, is perhaps the least known in the series. It was the second Mick Callahan novel, after "Memorial Day," before "One of the Wicked." They can be read out of order, but the story continues sequentially on into the one I'm working on now. Thanks for checking these out, the recent sales on the series show this board has real impact.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

« on: August 14, 2010, 05:51:02 AM »

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan books are not just $2.59 (this was the second). For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels (this was the second) are $2.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011. For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011. For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011. For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

« Last Edit: February 22, 2011, 05:47:53 AM by Harry Shannon »


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Eye of the Burning Man" $2.99 today was the second Mick Callahan novel, after "Memorial Day," before "One of the Wicked." They can be read out of order, but the story continues sequentially on into the one I'm working on now. Thanks for checking these out, the recent sales on the series show this board has real impact.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. Mick Callahan #4 "RUNNING COLD" is on the way, ETA April 2011. For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.49. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011. For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

EYE OF THE BURNING MAN (A Mick Callahan Novel)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.49. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011. For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.49. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011. A compilation of the first three novels will be released shortly.

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011.

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011.

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

tp://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is on the way, ETA April 2011.

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is also outnow!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Eye of the Burning Man (A Mick Callahan Novel) is on Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is also just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Eye of the Burning Man" is $2.99. A large compilation of the first three books called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is also out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Eye of the Burning Man" was the second Mick Callahan novel, after "Memorial Day," before "One of the Wicked." They can be read out of order, but the story continues sequentially on into the one I'm working on now. Thanks for checking these out, the recent sales on the series show this board has real impact.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

PS For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For those who haven't tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews and comments, here are a few...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

« on: August 14, 2010, 06:51:02 AM » Quote Modify Remove

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

EYE OF THE BURNING MAN.

That title is all win.  I have to read that in my deep voice.

Very cool.


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Harry's stuff rocks. Always highly readable and entertaining.......


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fun stuff! I really enjoy the Mick Callahan books.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

: August 14, 2010, 05:51:02 AM » Quote Modify Remove

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

All three Mick Callahan novels MEMORIAL DAY, EYE OF THE BURNING MAN and ONE OF THE WICKED are $2.99. A compilation called THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS is just $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now!

For those who haven't even tried ol' Mick yet, folks have given kind reviews...

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

